# Gaggia Classic 2015 auto power off mod



## veeone (Jun 7, 2015)

Did anyone address the problem of the automatic power off feature?

Is there any mod possible to delete this function? I come from a place with cheap electricity and I want the machine hot during a part of the day, besides having to reset the machine 3x or so to get to proper temperatures is rediculus

All the best

V1


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't understand it well enough to do it, but if you don't get any other advice maybe one idea could be something like a Wemo (the plug with app capabilities, not sure if you're familiar with it). If you're a little tech savvy maybe you can have a little script that will cycle the plug on and off, so that it turns off before the classic times out and hopefully comes back on again quite quickly so that you don't lose temp but it does reset the timer? I've never heard of it being done but it was just a thought.

Hope that helps - sorry if it's just a bad idea for some reason, or raises more questions...


----------



## veeone (Jun 7, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> I don't understand it well enough to do it, but if you don't get any other advice maybe one idea could be something like a Wemo (the plug with app capabilities, not sure if you're familiar with it). If you're a little tech savvy maybe you can have a little script that will cycle the plug on and off, so that it turns off before the classic times out and hopefully comes back on again quite quickly so that you don't lose temp but it does reset the timer? I've never heard of it being done but it was just a thought.
> 
> Hope that helps - sorry if it's just a bad idea for some reason, or raises more questions...


No thanks for the reply at least, could be one solution.

I was hoping for someone to tell me that there was some wire to cut or something, I had a look at the circutry of the machine but nowhere did I see a mentioning of this function

V1


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

No worries. I expected somebody would have a better solution as well. It's a pretty stupid thing to be built into it!


----------

